# Afternoon Cobia report, burning gas



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Took the afternoon off for the first trip of the year. We saw 1 small fish and he decided to be a jig eater. Water was pretty and we may have seen two big boats turned up. It felt good to get the stank off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice. Saw about 15 boats east of Portifino today. Wondered if anyone hooked up. Congratulations!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Cobia is looking plentiful this year. Plan on trying for one this weekend. Nice fish.:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....Grill em up!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a ton of them out there...have fun and show us some pics!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Might not be a ton out there, but you can stumble into one or two. Good luck guys. I figured I would post a pic of the pork chop, because no one has posted any cobia reports (except on FB).


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

I went 0-2 (mainly my own fault) while out for about 3 hours on Saturday. That was from the Pensacola inlet to the pavilion at Johnson beach and back to the inlet.


----------



## Magspringsfishing (Sep 22, 2016)

How difficult will it be to spot these guys with no tower? About how close to shore do you travel when searching for cobia?


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

At least you saw some fish Obvious. Thanks for the report. Back in the day, folks would post the 2-3, 4-12, 2-6, reports; now they just post a pic of a fish or two on FB with no indication of how many fish people are actually seeing out there. It may be a sign of the dwindling numbers, but it always made the read more interesting... "Saw a wad, caught the live bait line on the backswing, fish went down..." oh wait, that sounds like me.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Magspringsfishing said:


> How difficult will it be to spot these guys with no tower? About how close to shore do you travel when searching for cobia?


I think you'd end up being nearly on top of them to spot them without a tower. I only have a flybridge so I'm not nearly as high as some guys and I was pretty close to both that I spotted. 

I was in about 24ft of water, which is probably about a half a mile off the beach.


----------



## Magspringsfishing (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, wish I had some sort of tower. Maybe duck tape and a step ladder.. Do y'all ever find rays and chase them that way? I'm thinking about heading down to the beach tomorrow and searching for them. Forecast says 4 ft waves at 8 seconds, sounds like big rollers to me, but there may be breaking waves on some of the sand bars... might make it a little difficult.


----------

